# When the Y-Wing was new...



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Folks,

Something interesting from the official Star Wars website I figured all of you would go ga-ga over.

Where's the Fine Molds version...? 

How long before a kitbash...?

Whatever the answers to the questions...I'm sure the results will be very cool...

Check it out:

http://www.starwars.com/theclonewars/news/news20080403.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's the nicest take on ti I've seen yet!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that does look VERY cool. I likey!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I actually prefer this version to the stripped-down fighter seen in Ep. IV. Should make for a great GK.

It'll be interesting to see an X-Wing hot off the assembly line.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I like this a lot, it has a Star Trek look to it. This would make a very nice garage kit, yes it would.


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

A very sexy Italian Sportscar look to it all right :thumbsup:

sweet!

Richard


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The design fits in with the original concept for the Y-wing. The idea was that the smooth outer shell once covered the entire craft, but Rebel mechanics got tired of removing and replacing the skin panels every time they did a repair job, so eventually they just "left the hood off," as it were. Makes you wonder how something so un-aerodynamic could take off, land, and fly through a planet's atmosphere -- but that was a characteristic of all the Star Wars designs. Streamlining, shmeemlining!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm going to be the Poo-poo voice.

While it in itself is an interesting design, I don't buy it as a 'covered' Y-Wing.

Anyone whos seen what fighters look like with a few panels off, know that the air-frames are packed to the gills. 

This conception seems like a lot of 'air' between the guts and the skin.

It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I've always wondered what a Falcon would have looked like without all the 'modifications'.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've often wondered what the Y-wings were supposed to look like before being stripped down and modified. That's a pretty good take on it, I suppose. I was expecting something a little closer to the shape seen in SW IV, however.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> I'm going to be the Poo-poo voice.
> 
> While it in itself is an interesting design, I don't buy it as a 'covered' Y-Wing.
> 
> ...


I agree completely.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also consider that on all modern aircraft, the skin is part of the structure, not just a covering on a frame. Look up "monocoque."


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

True, but we don't really know much about spacecraft engineering in the _Star Wars_ universe, since it's not supposed to be Earth's future or even the future of our present-day reality. It all takes place "long ago, in a galaxy far, far away," remember?

Quibbling over the practicalities of _Star Wars_ designs is even sillier than arguing over whether the _Enterprise_ should be 947 ft. or 1080 ft. long!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cool looking, though the after fuse looks too fat/bulky


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Re Post # 13: There is on thing that is certain on these BBs, there will always be some pompous person just waiting for their chance to tell you how meaningless your discussion is. Appartently these people feel that others should not even be allowed to talk. I don't know about the rest of you but I always find these types of comments pretty offensive. I'm sure that if he were to look hard enough, he would find a BB where the discussions are strictly limited to "serious" subjects.

I like 1080 feet for the TOS "E" overall length but 947 can be made to work too.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

This will probably be a 1:72 Fantastic Plastic project -- but I'm holding off until we get a true "canon" version on film/video.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

George wanted them to look like Indy 500 cars [of the 1970s], which were semi-monocoque but also had junk stuck onto them all over.

This skin-job is too smooth.


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*How "Shipist"*

Terryr,

Dude...I can't BELIEVE you just used the term "skin job."

I'm deeply, deeply offended.

What, you work for Bryant now?

On another note, while I can understand how come others wonder how the Y-Wing can achieve flight in an atmosphere, I'm still tripping over myself Republic Stardestroyers can land in the front yard of the Royal Palace!

Sheesh, sometimes I dearly love these boards...!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I like the proposed "like new" Y-wing. I would prefer they left the thrust vector thingies open, but the design is a very plausible concept of what the ship may have looked like before the rebellion stripped them down.


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

If I recall, there was already a design in the Incredible Cross section books that showed a version of the Y-Wing with all of its panels. Does anyone have that book and can scan it in, I thought that design actually made sense. More than this one does anyway.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Dammit.


*If you believe site blocked in error please request a rating review:*
*http://cfssupport.sonicwall.com/eng *​


*Canon NZ site blocked:*



*URL:* http://www.starwars.com/theclonewars/news/news20080403.html 



*Reason for restriction:* Forbidden Category "Kid Friendly" ​




Will have to wait to see it when I get home...


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Or, I could hop onto the iMac (not connected to our network) and have a look from there.


I like that design, very kewl


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

eqc1138 said:


> If I recall, there was already a design in the Incredible Cross section books that showed a version of the Y-Wing with all of its panels. Does anyone have that book and can scan it in, I thought that design actually made sense. More than this one does anyway.


There's so many geeks on this board (of which I'm proud to be one!) I can't believe that it took this many posts for anyone to mention this! The Y-Wing posted first is an early version, a prototype so to speak. Just like any car changes over the years. It's years before the version we all know & love. I'm betting all of that "space" is filled with "old tech" compared to the second trilogy, but it's filled. Here's the covered Y-Wing from the cross sections book. This is what everyone is thinking of:
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/New_Y-Wing.jpg


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks Prince! That's the one!

And thanks for the Geek comment. I wear it with pride.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

X15-A2 said:


> Re Post # 13: There is on thing that is certain on these BBs, there will always be some pompous person just waiting for their chance to tell you how meaningless your discussion is. Appartently these people feel that others should not even be allowed to talk. I don't know about the rest of you but I always find these types of comments pretty offensive. I'm sure that if he were to look hard enough, he would find a BB where the discussions are strictly limited to "serious" subjects.
> 
> I like 1080 feet for the TOS "E" overall length but 947 can be made to work too.


Well, EXCUUUUUUSE me!

I was merely trying to inject a note of levity into the proceedings. I'm sure many of us would agree that occasionally on these boards, discussions of sci-fi technology do approach the level of debating how many angels can dance on the head of a pin. I'm genuinely sorry if anyone was offended.

Or is Phil just being facetious? As we're all well aware, sometimes it's hard to tell whether someone's tone is serious or ironic.

BTW, I like the look of the covered Y-wing. It's pretty.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> I'm sure many of us would agree that occasionally on these boards, discussions of sci-fi technology do approach the level of debating how many angels can dance on the head of a pin . . .


One. I mean, after all, they're supposed to be human-sized from the descriptions in the Bible.:freak:

BTW: 1080 ft. is the ONLY figure that makes sense! Everyone else is screwed up and should be locked away in an insane asylum! :jest:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

eqc1138 said:


> Thanks Prince! That's the one!
> 
> And thanks for the Geek comment. I wear it with pride.


:lol: You're quite welcome!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

What I find most interesting is that the Y-Wing originally had a manned upper turret, according to this design.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I think the design is sweet. Besides, we're basing things on OUR technology-we don't know how their stuff works exactly.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JeffG said:


> I think the design is sweet. Besides, we're basing things on OUR technology-we don't know how their stuff works exactly.


That's essentially what I said a few posts back. But whether in our universe or a parallel universe or long ago in a galaxy far, far away, physics is physics and aerodynamics is aerodynamics. In other words: It'll never fly, Orville! Unless you have advanced gravitational force-field technology that makes aerodynamic principles irrelevant. I mean, how do _Star Trek's_ shuttlecraft land and lift off?

And if angels are supposedly human-sized, how can even ONE dance on the head of a pin? Angels must have microscopic feet!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> And if angels are supposedly human-sized, how can even ONE dance on the head of a pin? Angels must have microscopic feet!


Well, throw the head of a pin on the floor and see if YOU can dance on it. 

I've never heard it said that one had to be tiny and balanced on the head of a pin in order to be considered to be dancing on it. :freak:



:jest:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, if the Mexicans can dance on hats . . .


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't like this "new" Y-Wing.
I prefer the Episode IV, V, and VI version.
And Ralph McQuarrie's early version:


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I've always wondered what a Falcon would have looked like without all the 'modifications'.


Like this perhaps.....


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Nahh,

that YT-1300 still has all the hull armour and the open access hatches.....

Rich


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Some of the hardest part of this was trying to come up with a reason for everything, or even what some things were. I decided that the front loading arms were for a cargo loading system of some sort, perhaps using presser fields to lift and load the cargo, so I just removed a bit of the detail on the top & bottom parts._


So THAT's how those mandibles are supposed to work!


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

lizzybus said:


> Nahh,
> 
> that YT-1300 still has all the hull armour and the open access hatches.....
> 
> Rich


Uhm... nope.

Look again. No open hatches.

Hull armor, that's debatable.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

In the original concept sketches of the Y-Wing (Star Wars Sketchbook) the Y-wing was suppose to be a slick starfighter with the "hood" left off.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I believe I just said that, sir.

Post no. 7, to be exact.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

scotpens said:


> I believe I just said that, sir.
> 
> Post no. 7, to be exact.


Sorry thats what I get for reading posts late.


Sir?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

dgtrekker said:


> Sir?


I was doing my Spock imitation.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> One. I mean, after all, they're supposed to be human-sized from the descriptions in the Bible.:freak:


Actually, it all depends on the size of the pin and the choice of dance. 



> BTW: 1080 ft. is the ONLY figure that makes sense! Everyone else is screwed up and should be locked away in an insane asylum! :jest:


At this stage of the game, I plan on taking the sets and making the fit as tight as possible on the hull, _*THEN*_ seeing how the measurements pan out.

Prepare for a very large ship, kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> At this stage of the game, I plan on taking the sets and making the fit as tight as possible on the hull, _*THEN*_ seeing how the measurements pan out.
> 
> Prepare for a very large ship, kids. :thumbsup:


I can't wait!:woohoo:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

My take on the MF "mandibles" has always been that it would grasp a large cago pod or even the end of a train-o-pods. This would explain why the cockpit is offset, so the pilot can see around the cargo. I don't know if that was the original intent but it would appear so from the layout. That also suggests some interesting model add-ons too...

Phil


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

X15-A2 said:


> My take on the MF "mandibles" has always been that it would grasp a large cago pod or even the end of a train-o-pods.


According the the original "Star Wars" sketchbook this is in fact the case.


----------

